# SSL Probleme im ISPConfig



## swissispconfig (9. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich sehe im /var/log/httpd/error_log immer folgende Fehlermeldung wenn ich einem Kunden ein SSL Cert Aktiviere. Als Host System verwende ich CentOS 4.6 und ISPConfig 2.2.21



> [Sun Mar 09 16:09:48 2008] [notice] suEXEC mechanism enabled (wrapper: /usr/sbin/suexec)
> [Sun Mar 09 16:09:48 2008] [error] Init: Unable to read server certificate from file /var/www/web25/ssl/roger.buchwalder.com.
> crt
> [Sun Mar 09 16:09:48 2008] [error] SSL Library Error: 218529960 error:0D0680A8:asn1 encoding routines:ASN1_CHECK_TLEN:wrong t
> ...


Jedoch ist das File vorhanden von daher kann es nicht sein auch hat es die Rechte 644 und sollte daher von Apache lesbar sein.



> ls -la /var/www/web25/ssl/roger.buchwalder.com.crt
> -rw-r--r--  1 root root 1706 Mar  9 16:09 /var/www/web25/ssl/roger.buchwalder.com.crt


Auch ist in dem File der Inhalt drin 



> more /var/www/web25/ssl/roger.buchwalder.com.crt
> -----BEGIN RSA PRIVATE KEY-----
> MIIEpAIBAAKCAQEA5C6fZ1JdrEeEYtVaL1TizDo0OtthwFgVO5vV0MKQyRQIoAEx
> ahOHYHOgNlA8HEnx8ulYXJn111k220MSETrfANAuIuI8jCHLvcQQxv7DityOcJXy
> ...


Ich habe nur ein Teil des Cert Publiziert aber für mich sieht es i.o. aus hat jemand eine Idee was das sein kann ?

Mit freundlichen Grüssen

Marcel


----------



## Till (9. März 2008)

Vermutlich hast Du was falsches bei den Zertifikatsdetails eingegeben bzw. etws zu langes. Erzeuge das Zertifikat nochmal neu.


----------

